# Varnish on bare metal?



## Boris

I had to drill out a rim for 120 gauge spokes and would like to protect the bare metal walls of the new holes from rusting. Question: In lieu of going to the store and the expense of buying a clear coat, Will the artists oil painting varnish that I do have on hand protect in the same way as a clear coat would? There is the odd chance that this wheel could be exposed to moisture every once in a while.


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Hi Dave...Use this*

Hi Dave,
   There is only one product to use. It is NYALIC by Eastwood. I have been restoring classic cars, bikes etc. for over 40 years, and this is what all professionals use.
This is as thin as water, and can be applied with a soft brush. You can purchase this online from the Eastwood Company. Eastwood makes and sells the best restoration products.
   One can of this will last a lifetime. I have used this to coat over polished brass, copper, steel, aluminum etc. It does not have a thick coat so it actually runs into the recesses
to protect even the hidden areas. The best way to use this is to do it outdoors on a warm day for faster drying. Buy a soft "Artists" brush from A.C. Moore for a few bucks.
    Apply only one coat to a warm metal surface, and you are done. There is no build up and it will never yellow or change the color of the parts you are coating. They may even sell this in a Rattle can.
     Don't use any varnish or other clear coatings. They are too thick and deliver poor adhesion. Also, you don't need very much, so just buy the smallest size Eastwood offers. I have a quart for years, and it is still over half full.
                                          Good luck...................Wayne


----------



## vincev

Dave,Use clear spray enamel.Its only about $3 a can at Menards,Ace,etc.


----------



## Boris

Thanks fellas!!!!


----------



## vincev

You are welcome Dave.


----------



## mike j

I've been using a product called Permalac that my metal sculptor friend gave me. It is very similar to the Nyalic that Wayne uses. Very thin, seems to penetrate the metal, great over patina'd metals. When I'm ready to purchase more, think I'll try the Nyalic, Eastwood makes some very good products.


----------



## Jeff54

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi Dave,
> There is only one product to use. It is NYALIC by Eastwood. I have been restoring classic cars, bikes etc. for over 40 years, and this is what all professionals use.                                          Good luck...................Wayne




Accordingly, Eastwood Discontinued Nyalic near 15 years ago. So, indeed, that can lasts a long time. 

http://forum.eastwood.com/showthread.php?3750-Looking-for-Eastwood-Product

However, Nyalic is still available: http://www.nyalic.com/

100 bucks a quart: http://www.nyalic.com/product/nyalic-quart-32-oz-￼-￼/


----------



## bikewhorder

Usually I just put a bit of lube on the hole after im done reaming it out.  I would think if you just greased up your nipples it would achieve the desired results.  I'm sure Vince could help you grease your nipples if you weren't sure how to go about it..


----------



## Boris

bikewhorder said:


> Usually I just put a bit of lube on the hole after im done reaming it out.  I would think if you just greased up your nipples it would achieve the desired results.  I'm sure Vince could help you grease your nipples if you weren't sure how to go about it..




As always, "The Master of the Double Entendre". One could easily have jumped to the conclusion that you were talking about bicycle parts. Well done!


----------



## vincev




----------



## Pantmaker

Can't unsee.


----------



## Evans200

You guys ain't right, lol.


----------



## Boris

Wayne Adam was kind enough to send me some of his Nialic, and says that it will also provide lasting protection on spokes with plating loss. No need to fear the Oxalic acid bath on the salvageable rusty* spokes now. YAY!

*but not pitted


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> Wayne Adam was kind enough to send me some of his Nialic, and says that it will also provide lasting protection on spokes with plating loss. No need to fear the Oxalic acid bath on the salvageable rusty* spokes now. YAY!
> 
> *but not pitted




Remember that is for the nipples on your bike not your chest.


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> Thanks fellas!!!!




Who the #&&$^@ uses "fellas" anymore??


----------



## Duck

vincev said:


> Who the #&&$^@ uses "fellas" anymore??



Same people who would use wood varnish metal bicycle wheels, apparently...


----------



## vincev

Duck said:


> Same people who would use wood varnish metal bicycle wheels, apparently...




Watch it,Dave may call you a young whippersnapper


----------



## Duck

vincev said:


> Watch it,Dave may call you a young whippersnapper



He does, and I'll have my granddaughters kick him in the shins.


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> Watch it,Dave may call you a young whippersnapper




"Sonny" works just fine for the time being.


----------



## Duck

Dave Marko said:


> "Sonny" works just fine for the time being.



 "For the time being"- That has such an onerous overtone to it. I think it best to refrain from name calling all together, whenever possible.


----------



## Boris

Duck said:


> He does, and I'll have my granddaughters kick him in the shins.




I think it best to refrain from threatening to use ones "attack grandchildren" to cause another bodily injury*........................................................................sonny.

*whenever possible, of course.


----------



## partsguy




----------



## Duck

Dave Marko said:


> I think it best to refrain from threatening to use ones "attack grandchildren" to cause another bodily injury*........................................................................sonny.
> 
> *whenever possible, of course.



Point taken. I'm sure I could just as easily get them to make fun of you until you cry instead, if that's more acceptable to you. From what I've seen however, the refusing to eat for the next 3 days afterwards can be rather grueling though, so you'd better be up to the task, 'ya fossil...


----------



## Boris

Duck said:


> I'm sure I could just as easily get them to make fun of you until you cry instead, if that's more acceptable to you.




I appreciate your willingness to work with me on this.


----------



## Duck

Dave Marko said:


> I appreciate your willingness to work with me on this.



  It's what I do...


----------



## vincev

Did Dave call anyone a nincompoop yet?


----------



## Duck

vincev said:


> Did Dave call anyone a nincompoop yet?



Maybe after he takes a break from staining/ varnishing his bike, he'll get 'round to it...


----------



## SuperTaco67

vincev said:


> View attachment 207756




Yup that pulled up coffee into the back of my throat. Ack!


----------



## Jeff54

SuperTaco67 said:


> Yup that pulled up coffee into the back of my throat. Ack!




Vince ought not post his wife's tits eh. Yuck!.. If my o'lady looked like Vince's, I'd probably make up posts to get 'like' marks and  have 6,000 posts a year here too.


----------



## Boris

Soaked some rusty old spokes in Oxalic Acid, then gave them a thin coat of NYALIC* with a sponge brush and hung them up to dry on a piece of stretched fishing line for a day. They came out great for a nice set of rider wheels.

*Thanks again to Wayne Adam for his info and generosity!


----------

